# Moebius 1955 Chrysler 300



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Another must build for ya'll. This kit rates right up there with the new Revell releases, except the suspension is more detailed. I've never seen a kit with glass like this has, it actually fits "inside" the window frames with small tabs for epoxying or gluing them in place. Fit is great, detail inside and out is very nice and the chrome is, for the most part laid out with the sprue attachment points on the hidden side. Decals are nice .. so over all I'd say it's well worth having in your stash.

































































What next???


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I do have this kit, just waiting to order the paint for it. Very Nice, clean lines. What color is that? I would like to use that color top, but different color bottom.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's Tamiya TS-7 racing white.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

sharp!! very nice


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice, clean build. :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet build Dave! The paint looks like porcelain...


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

You did a great job with this kit. In fact, it is now you're fault that I went to the hobby shop and bought a 1/25 scale semi and began building again this weekend ! Thanks a lot !:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks much for the comments all  and Tuxedo I'll gladly take the blame, we always like to see builders come back into the flock.


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW! Very nice, clean build, Great job!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

extremely nice build inside and out. great job on the paint to.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Again, thank you for the comments...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That's a beautiful model of a classic car. Very clean build, great job on the paint and chrome.

Have you thought of doing Moebius' companion kit, the 1956 Chrysler 300? It's basically the same body but the back end is much cleaner looking with integrated bumper and taillights.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

VERY nice old Chrysler! Love that old Hemi too.... the gold on the air cleaner and valve covers, what did you use? That turned out as tho it was REAL color from them, back in the day!

Tamiya is gaining on me, (I'm an ole Testors kinda guy) BUT WOW!


----------

